# Wie komm ich von Linux auf Windows 7?



## d b (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich hab Linux installiert, wll das aber weghaben und auf Windows 7 umsteigen.
Gparted auf einen USB-Stick (bootfähig) und dann alle festplattenpartitionen in NTFS formatieren.
Ist das die Lösung?


----------



## Jimini (2. Dezember 2011)

Falls sonst nichts auf dem System installiert ist, einfach von der Windows-CD booten und die Partitionen neu formatieren.
Falls du bislang Linux und Windows parallel betrieben hast, kannst du mit der Windows-CD zunächst den MBR reparieren / wiederherstellen (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der durch Grub oder Lilo überschrieben wurde), danach kannst du die Linux-Partitionen bequem über die Windows-Systemsteuerung formatieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## d b (2. Dezember 2011)

Also einfach von der Windoof CD booten und von der aus Formatieren?
Das wär ja voll simpel


----------



## Jimini (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, wenn ausschließlich Linux auf dem System installiert war und du Linux nicht weiter nutzen möchtest, kannst du vor der Windows-Installation die Platten leerputzen und dann neue NTFS-Partitionen erstellen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## facehugger (2. Dezember 2011)

d b schrieb:


> Also einfach von der Windoof CD booten und von der aus Formatieren?
> Das wär ja voll simpel


Hat genau so bei dem Laptop meiner Freundin problemlos gefunzt

Gruß


----------



## NCphalon (2. Dezember 2011)

Gestern erst bei meiner Mutter gemacht


----------



## blackout24 (3. Dezember 2011)

d b schrieb:


> Also einfach von der Windoof CD booten und von der aus Formatieren?
> Das wär ja voll simpel


 
Ist doch sowieso das nahe liegendste. Das die Windows Installation vorher
formatiert sollte doch jedem klar sein also einfach damit machen.


----------

